# Quail, Catfish and Wild Rice Smoke



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanted to smoke a couple of quail but didn't want to fire up a smoker just for two of them...next thing I new I had a drum full of stuff. 

The quail are some bobwhites I got this season, the catfish I caught the end of the summer. 

I marinaded the quail for a couple of hours in a mixture of olive oil, sherry, soy and garlic. Then stuffed with wild onions and wrapped in bacon.



I marinaded the catfish in a mixture of water, soy, brown sugar, kosher salt, and hot sauce.



Rolled some brussel sprouts in olive oil, sprinked with kosher salt and cracked black pepper and wrapped in bacon.



Used a long grain/wild rice mix and added olive oil, chicken broth and more wild onions..



Smoked everything with a bit of mesquite.



I covered the rice after 45 minutes...



The whole smoke took a little over one hour.




The brussel sprouts..




The catfish...




The smoked quail on rice...



It was pretty tasty!

Thanks for checking out my supper. :)


----------



## bassman (Apr 9, 2009)

Well Jeanie, you got me drooling again!  That's a unique way to do brussel sprouts.  I will definitely be trying that.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## rivet (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful food. Thanks for sharing your idea for brussel sprouts, we love them here.


----------



## oleolson (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like an excellent dinner.  What do the brussel sprouts taste like?


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 9, 2009)

Dang it Jeanie, that is some fine looking grub ya got there    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I know better than to open one of your posts before lunch


----------



## phreak (Apr 9, 2009)

I need to start bringing an extra shirt to work...I keep getting drool marks down my front everytime I look at your posts!


----------



## grothe (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, that looks good Jeanie!!
Great looking meal!


----------



## pignit (Apr 9, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## poolq (Apr 9, 2009)

OK, now you've gone and done it. I thought I'd never, ever eat another brussel sprout. Looks like I was wrong....great post as usual Jeanie!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you so much folks! It was pretty tasty!

Ole, brussel sprouts taste similar to cabbage (in my opinion) but a bit milder in flavor maybe..
I like just about anything wrapped in bacon. lol

I smoke these just like I do bacon wrapped corn on the cob...when I put them in the smoker I do not move it around. Just let it sit or the bacon will fall off.

Thanks again. :)


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 9, 2009)

Tasty INDEED!!! You did it again...now I gotta finda sumn tasty to nibble on 'til dinner is ready!!! SLURP!

Thanks for sharing sharing such a sweet smoke!

Eric


----------



## fishawn (Apr 9, 2009)

Once again, superb job!

You really should be on TV!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeanie,

You are an artist!


----------



## davenh (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice looking feast Jeanie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! I'd love some of that catfish.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 10, 2009)

unique-nice spread-love it gal


----------



## m1tanker78 (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice smoke you put together there Jeanie. I especially loved the brussel sprout idea. You did great with the presentation too. 'Unique' is a huge understatement. Thanks for sharing the QVIEW with us,

Tom


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you Eric, Shawn, Chris, Dave, Des and Tom!!  You're too sweet!


----------



## pensacolajim (Apr 10, 2009)

Good job, how did the brussel sprouts come out? I love them but never tried them that-a-way!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Jim, they were tasty. I used fresh sprouts..I suppose frozen would work just the same. They were nice and tender with a smokey flavor. The bacon added a lot of flavor. I did season them a bit before wrapping.

I didn't move them around in the smoker..just left them in the same spot the whole smoke so the bacon wouldn't come off. :)
Good luck to you if you try them. :)


----------



## cman95 (Apr 10, 2009)

Jeanie...you have done it again. Here I have been absent over a month and I see this in the first five minutes...sigh!! Asusual a fine feed for anyone.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Wayne it's good to see you back! Hope they aren't working you too hard. :)
Thanks!


----------



## erain (Apr 13, 2009)

another superb lookin meal!!! would thhat be called sky and turf??? love brussel sprouts, great idea and great pictures as always!!!


----------



## creative rock (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW!!! Now that is some mighty fine lookin viddles. Never had quail I am sure they taste just like chicken!
Great idea for the brussel sprouts, will have to try them smoked your way, usually do mine with a lemon butter sauce... BUT sitting hear drooling at the q-view and can imagine the taste. Will have to try that real soon.

Thanks for sharing, you put an awesome feast on the table,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 23, 2009)

Mighty fine looking viddles


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Erain, Matt and Jayson!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 24, 2009)

wild game at its best thanks Jeanie


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Now that is a great looking meal.  Great job, as always


----------

